# Couple of questions from an N scale newbie



## Stratuslowrider

I am relatively new to N scale, and havent been in the model RR scene in many years. I am looking at doing a shelf layout for my sons room (13 weeks old). This will be more of a look only dont play layout. I am still working on the track layout, but it will likely be straight track with a switch or two. I plan on setting the time frame in the late 1800's early 1900's, somewhere in the mountains. Looking at a steam loco (painted in Purdue colors...Purdue grad along with father in law), 3 rolling cars at most and a couple of buildings that will represent each Grandparents house/occupation. All in all it will be more like a diorama with a train that can move around the Town of Elijah (my sons name) Enough with the details, on to the questions!

1. Since i have cat, has anyone ever totally enclosed a small layout?? I was thinking of doing a clear plexi glass or acrylic front with the other three sides enclosed and using some nice LED lights to light it up. Any ideas or suggestions??

2. Since I wont be running the train all the time, how hard would it be make the controller detachable from the layout?


Thanks in advance for any ideas/suggestions. Some people may wonder why start so small and have limited functionality, but space is limited and hopefully once the wifey sees the detail on how sweet it looks, I will get my door layout!! Jon


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

If your son is anything like mine. As far as look, don't touch, let's just say good luck with that. I would design it with sturdiness in mind with an infant or toddler. We gave my son his train set for his 4th birthday and it is still tough to get him to be gentle enough with it. I have seen lexan enclosures before. I can't find an example online, but it was similar in design to this display box with open ends.


----------



## tjcruiser

We had a photo of a coffee table layout on the forum just a few days ago. Literally that ... built inside a glass-covered coffee table.

Ahh ... here it is. Might offer some ideas:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5203&highlight=coffee+table

Not too hard to detach transformer wires from a layout. You could use screw or spring-type terminal, or even wire in a low-voltage plug. Remember, though, that the wires from the terminal to the track can all be run underneath the layout, so you would have to see any of that.

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

My N scale layout...on 3' extension slides built to be both a bookcase and testbed for HO scale...


----------



## gc53dfgc

WOW shaygets that is one neat little setup you got there. do you have a thread or pictures of your actual HO layout?


----------



## shaygetz

Thanks...the HO setup is 4 independent loops of track, each with its own power. It serves double duty as a Christmas layout...



















The concrete arch bridge is cut from sheet wood and serves as a grab point for carrying. It is quite solid.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

shaygetz said:


> My N scale layout...on 3' extension slides built to be both a bookcase and testbed for HO scale...


Shay. Every time I see your stuff I'm blown away. You need a thread called Shay's toys.


----------



## SkyArcher

Shay, Is that a three rail HO track? What is that?


----------



## shaygetz

SkyArcher said:


> Shay, Is that a three rail HO track? What is that?


Yes, that is Marklin 3 rail AC tinplate track from just after WWII. It runs on 30 volts and came with a lot of stuff, including several cars and a model of a German O1 4-6-2...










Would you believe I intercepted it as it was on its way to a dumpster? From the newspaper it was wrapped in, it hadn't seen the light of day since 1956 and run just fine at first crack.

Some of the cars....





































It runs around my Christmas tree every year and gives off that wonderful ozone smell, just like old Lionel...:thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Shay. Every time I see your stuff I'm blown away. You need a thread called Shay's toys.


Appreciate the kind words...


----------



## SkyArcher

!!WoW!!


----------



## tankist

shaygetz said:


> Yes, that is Marklin 3 rail AC tinplate track from just after WWII. It runs on 30 volts and came with a lot of stuff, including several cars and a model of a German O1 4-6-2...


germans do not use Whyte notation but rather their own BR classification. so this is a BR what? (i know for sure it is not 75,78 nor 38)


----------



## tjcruiser

shaygetz said:


> My N scale layout...on 3' extension slides built to be both a bookcase and testbed for HO scale...



Shay,

As someone who has posted more than my fair share of comments, questions, and silly babble here on the forum, for once ... in a rare and daunting moment ... I am utterly speechless.

That is the most beautiful thing I've seen here on the forum. Superb craftsmanship. You, sir, are the master.

Bravo x 1000 !!!

TJ


----------



## shaygetz

tjcruiser said:


> Shay,
> 
> As someone who has posted more than my fair share of comments, questions, and silly babble here on the forum, for once ... in a rare and daunting moment ... I am utterly speechless.
> 
> That is the most beautiful thing I've seen here on the forum. Superb craftsmanship. You, sir, are the master.
> 
> Bravo x 1000 !!!
> 
> TJ


Thanks guys...I'm feeling like I hijacked Jon's thread though...so I'll move this to its own.


----------

